# celeste & ables



## basilica (May 26, 2020)

hey everyone! celeste is here!

ables is selling the following: collarless coat, doublet, lacy tank, music-fest shirt, sleveless parka, floral skirt, long pleated skirt, pleather pants, bathrobe, dollhouse dress, old commoner's kimono, dandy hat, halo, strawboater, faux-suede sneakers, flowers sandals, and water sandals!
haven't seen so many rare items at once in my ables before!

merengue is also crafting log bench.

i'm only opening this up to tbt members, so message/post if you would like a dodo! no fee but i would appreciate any diy from https://nookplaza.net/lists/28886 or to catalog items from https://nookplaza.net/lists/28876

*only rules: no running & do not talk to my villagers (put feather in your post so i know you read this)*



please post your in game name & island name, i will like your post before sending the dodo code. ^^​


----------



## usa-chan (May 26, 2020)

hi! i'd love to stop by for celeste and to visit able's. i have an apple chair diy that i can give to you, feathers.

dalia from ceto bay!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 26, 2020)

I don't need to come visit or anything,  just curious why you don't want anyone to talk to your villagers?


----------



## basilica (May 26, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I don't need to come visit or anything,  just curious why you don't want anyone to talk to your villagers?


when people talk to your villagers your villagers talk about them ^^; its cute when it is people you know but a bit weird when you dont remember the person haha! just a personal preference ^^


----------



## Chibiusa (May 26, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! Mallory from Sanibel.

(feather)


----------



## Vadim (May 26, 2020)

basilica said:


> when people talk to your villagers your villagers talk about them ^^; its cute when it is people you know but a bit weird when you dont remember the person haha! just a personal preference ^^


They'll talk to about your visitors even if they never interacted with them. I get those conversations all the time because I trade a lot. :/


----------



## basilica (May 26, 2020)

Vadim said:


> They'll talk to about your visitors even if they never interacted with them. I get those conversations all the time because I trade a lot. :/



agh really? D: dang... ive noticed dialogue that implies other people talked to them about xyz which is why i figured that was the case. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Punkyy (May 26, 2020)

Id like to stop by if thats okay! OuO feather
hannah from rosewood!


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 26, 2020)

Peace from Peace, thanks!!can bring pink ballet slippers


----------



## erkksss (May 26, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come by pls  Erika from Gotham
* feather


----------



## Xeleron (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Yuki from Emerald and I would like to stop by!

Feather


----------



## SarahSays (May 26, 2020)

Hi there! I’d love to pop by. Sarah from Kapalua *feathers* 

EDIT: will bring yellow frog costume


----------



## lexa7 (May 26, 2020)

Hello! Can I stop by? Alexa from Pangaea  feather


----------



## LilyLynne (May 26, 2020)

Are you still open? I would love to visit. Feather

My in game name is Lily my island is Carribie.


----------



## The_Wanderer (May 26, 2020)

I would love to swing by! I have Kicks in my town today so I'll be bringing along something for you!
Shelby from Peachykeen
Feather

EDIT: Ignore me! I found her and already got a DIY! Thank you for being kind and offering this up!


----------



## Sami913 (May 26, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo 

I would love to visit if possible 

I have a feather in my hat 
Thank you!!


----------



## LadyWooks (May 26, 2020)

Hi, Melody from villalba. Would love to come visit. Feathers


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 26, 2020)

hi! ign is eli from saint joan and i'd like to visit, i have the do rag in blue and green you can keep, feather!


----------



## fatmasterson (May 26, 2020)

I would love to come! 

Tay from Outset (´・(oo)・｀) feather


----------



## returnofsaturn (May 26, 2020)

Kyley from Patchouli
I'd love to come!! I have an angled signpost diy for ya!


feather


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 26, 2020)

basilica said:


> agh really? D: dang... ive noticed dialogue that implies other people talked to them about xyz which is why i figured that was the case. thanks for the heads up!


Was just about to say the same thing.  I thought maybe you had a villager in boxes or something.


----------



## basilica (May 27, 2020)

hey sorry i had to go to work. back online now though, i am liking everyone that i see online. if you posted above this post just send me a message and i will get you over here! ^^


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 27, 2020)

still open? I posted earlier but maybe it was missed haha
edit: no longer need to come tks


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 27, 2020)

basilica said:


> hey sorry i had to go to work. back online now though, i am liking everyone that i see online. if you posted above this post just send me a message and i will get you over here! ^^


Can I please come if you’re open?


----------



## Fang4Ever (May 27, 2020)

hi! I’d like to visit if this is still open c: feathers!

edit: I also have a traditional balancing toy diy that I can bring along if you’re still looking !


----------



## LilyLynne (May 27, 2020)

I am sorry I missed it. I was actually hoping to visit your able because I haven't been able to find some of those clothes you listed.


----------

